# Young made old



## er111a (Dec 13, 2010)

any of these look real?
1





2




3




and the original


----------



## NateS (Dec 13, 2010)

No


----------



## er111a (Dec 13, 2010)

That was helpful


----------



## KKJUN (Dec 13, 2010)

No.


----------



## NateS (Dec 13, 2010)

er111a said:


> That was helpful



Glad I could help.  You asked a question.  I answered it. :thumbup:


----------



## er111a (Dec 13, 2010)

What's wrong with it


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 13, 2010)

er111a said:


> What's wrong with it



The effects you used are just over exaggerated and don't work at all, sorry. I know you were going for the whole transformation kind of style, but it ended up looking severely over processed and fake instead.


----------



## ann (Dec 13, 2010)

Too harsh, not realistic.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2010)

Skin's too tight on the jaw and cheeks...nose doesn't have any wrinkles in it...neck has no wrinkles...chin area has no wrinkles or lines...in short, it takes more than just a few lines to make a face look aged...the entire "face" needs some "sag" to look convincing....a bit of a double chine, a bit of jowl-y-ness,etc,etc

Take a look here: Skinema: Celebrity sun damage


----------



## Bagpiper (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey mate. I have to agree with the comments made. The face still looks like a young face with wrinkles instead of an old face with wrinkles. Perhaps if you tried this level of detail on an older face it might come off better.

Good luck with your trials on this mate.  Looking forward to seeing how you get on.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## er111a (Dec 13, 2010)

heres a edit....any better?


----------



## Josh220 (Dec 13, 2010)

er111a said:


> heres a edit....any better?



Not really IMO. 

It just looks over processed in the same way as most HDR's. I understand the effect you are going for, it just doesn't look real. It looks like a young kid was photoshopped, but nothing like an old man.


----------



## Bagpiper (Dec 13, 2010)

er111a said:


> heres a edit....any better?



I think the hair is better. Forehead is better but too clean towards the hair line. The shape of the face is of a young person. Needs some sag in places. Under the chin perhaps.

cheers
Jim


----------



## er111a (Dec 13, 2010)

new edit.....am I getting closer?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess it's closer...maybe ad a few pounds to the face by widening it a bit...add some neck wrinkles...make the hair thinner too...that thick, dark head of hair doesn't quite say "old man". I would also add some eye bag lines, well below the eyeballs...that's one thing I think is missing.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 13, 2010)

None of these edits are believable.  

Take a photo of an old man and you will see the difference.  There is a physiological change that occurs with time.


----------



## er111a (Dec 14, 2010)

how bout this?


----------



## Bagpiper (Dec 14, 2010)

er111a said:


> how bout this?



Getting better. Jaw line is still to clean and smooth. As suggested have a look at an older gentleman and see how the skin is looser on the jaw.

You have a lot of patience mate. Keep at it - your getting closer. Not there yet but getting closer.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## er111a (Dec 14, 2010)

better?


----------



## longcount (Jan 9, 2011)

When ageing a picture you need to take into consideration much more than just surface detail - the skin sags, the nose will appear larger and certain other areas seem to recede as elasticity is lost. I will have a go at this later.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, some bags and receding hairline, maybe some jowls?


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 9, 2011)

I apparently have to have several posts before I can post a link or an image...


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 9, 2011)

So....


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 9, 2011)

I suppose...


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll have to...


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 9, 2011)

...wait.


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a try, with the sort of soft tissue and bone changes we normally see in aging.   Does it help?


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 9, 2011)

you would need a morphing program to do what you are trying


----------



## Destin (Feb 10, 2011)

Honestly, this is going to be extremely hard to pull off, if not impossible. 

One thing that every edit is missing is matching hair color. Nobody has dark stubble on their chin, a gray 'stache, dark eyebrows, and a full dark head of hair. It all needs to be lightened.

Something that hasn't been mentioned yet, and what might be hardest to pull of, is the eyes. For one there is just something about an old persons eyes that makes them look old. Look into an old persons eyes sometime and you'll know what I mean. Secondly, the eyes aren't being edited to match the changes and it's very obvious. They just look out of place in the edits.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

longcount said:


> When ageing a picture you need to take into consideration much more than just surface detail - the skin sags, the nose will appear larger and certain other areas seem to recede as elasticity is lost. I will have a go at this later.


 

Agree..


----------



## jakefarmerid (Feb 17, 2011)

Agree with everyone, you can use liguify in photoshop to get the skin to droop a little and to widen the brows, got to sink the eyes in a little, thicken the cheek bones and personally, chop off a lot of the hair, (ever seen an old guy without somewhat receded hairline?)


----------



## Crabazon (Feb 18, 2011)

rileyphotographic said:


> Hi,
> 
> To make your photo clean, clear and better you may have to go any studio. But there is a studio which offers excellent service. To know about it visit on Maine wedding photographers, Maine Wedding Photography and so on.....


 
You're saying the only way he can do an age progression in photoshop is by using your wedding photography service?
Shouldn't you be a little more selective and convincing in advertising?


----------



## Chatty721 (Feb 18, 2011)

There's just something about the eyes that's gettin' me!  They look young and I don't know how to describe it!  
I think you were getting a little of Einstein in the first couple re-edits with the white hair everywhere lol!


----------

